# الحان اسبوع الالام



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*قطع الساعة التاسعة الجمعة العظيمة*​ 
 قطع الساعة التاسعة​ 
 *مقدمة البولس، الساعة التاسعة، الجمعة العظيمة*

اثفى تى أناسطاسيس
 
*كرسيك يا الله، الساعة الثانية عشر، الجمعة العظيمة*
بيك أثرونوس

 *كيريليسون الكبيرة*
كيريليسون الكبيرة
 
 *نبوات الساعة الثانية عشر، الجمعة العظيمة*
مراثى أرميا النبى

 *    يقال فى مقدمة العظة*
أوكاتى

 *  أيها الوحيد الجنس، الساعة السادسة، الجمعة العظيمة*
أومونوجينيس

* مزمور الساعة السادسة، الجمعة العظيمة*
رفضونى

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

تسبحة البصخة، إلى الساعة التاسعة، يوم الثلاثاء

ثوك تى تي جوم

مقدمة البولس، الساعة السادسة الجمعة العظيمة
تى أبيستولى

 ختام صلوات البصخة المسائية
الطلبة المسائية


 قطعة يونانى، تبكيت ليهوذا، باكر خميس العهد
يهوذا

لحن العذراء، الساعة التاسعة، الجمعة العظيمة 
تى شورى

الساعة الثانية عشر، الجمعة العظيمة 
غولغوثا

 لحن يقال قبل قراءة الأنجيل
كى أبيرتو

ختام صلوات البصخة الصباحية 
الطلبة الصباحية

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

قطع الساعة السادسة، الجمعة العظيمة
قطع الساعة السادسة

 آجيوس بلحن الصلبوت
آجيوس

 أمانة اللص، الساعة السادسة، الجمعة العظيمة
أمانة اللص

 هذا الذى أصعد ذاته، قبل البولس، باكر خميس العهد
فاى إيطاف إنف

 قداس خميس العهد
قسمة ذبح أسحق

 باكر خميس العهد    
الإبراكسيس
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

رائع ياكوكي
جاري تحمييل بعضهم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> رائع ياكوكي
> جاري تحمييل بعضهم​



ميرسى يا بيشو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااااائع يا سويتى 

ميرررسى على الالحان 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكي بجد كنت محتاج الموزضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااائع يا سويتى
> 
> ميرررسى على الالحان
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى ليك يا كوكو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكي بجد كنت محتاج الموزضوع



كويس جدا انه نفعك
ميرسى يا اغريغوريوس


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



ميرسى كتير يا كليمو على مرورك الرائع


----------



## jesus love maro (10 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

jesus love maro قال:


> ​





​


----------



## بيشوى جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا خالص على مجهودك 
ربنا يكمل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

بيشوى جمال قال:


> شكرا خالص على مجهودك
> ربنا يكمل



ميرسى يا بيشوى


----------



## MENA1001 (22 أبريل 2011)

كل عام واتم بخير


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

جميل جدااا
مجهود رائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن المزود (3 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبااااااركك شكراااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

جميل اوي يا كوكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2012)

*تم تحميلهم وتحويلهم
شكرا ليكي كوكي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2012)

MENA1001 قال:


> كل عام واتم بخير



*وانت بخير مينا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدااا
> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يباركك​



*ثانكس كتير النهيسى لوجودك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا كوكي



*ثانكس روزى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *تم تحميلهم وتحويلهم
> شكرا ليكي كوكي​*



*ثانكس مايكل*​


----------

